# problema d'amore, consigli



## fdl68 (18 Gennaio 2018)

ciao a tutti, se possibile amici rossoneri, vorrei raccontarvi la mia storia spero di non annoiarvi troppo:
io purtroppo non ho mai avuto troppo successo con le ragazze, anche perchè essendo in sedia a rotelle, diciamo non attiro molto, anche se credetemi non faccio mai pesare il mio status e non cerco compassione o pietà.
negli ultimi 8 mesi ho conosciuto una ragazza bellissima!!! io ho 33 anni lei 25.. oltre ad essere veramente bella ( assomiglia moltissimo all'attrice americana Alexandra Daddario, per capirsi ) ha un carattere eccezionale è simpatica e parlarci è un piacere, farla ridere è il top, quando ride mi sciolgo... 
il problema è che la vedo sempre sul suo lavoro fa la manicure infatti ho sempre delle mani curate come un pianista ahahah: pian piano ho conquistato la sua amicizia, si fida di me un mese fa seppur con altre persone siamo stati a cena,
ma non riesco a dirle cosa provo per lei, penso perchè una così che può avere chi vuole ed è molto, ma molto selettiva con gli uomini debba scegliermi, considerata la mia condizione?
poi io in vita mia prima di adesso mi ero innamorato solo una volta, e non finì bene  dopo tanto tempo mi disse che il mio handicap era un'ostacolo, tradotto aveva un bipide meglio di me
e poi ho paura a dichiararmi perchè temo la prenda male e non mi rivolga più la parola...
Insomma se avete letto e capito il caos che ho scritto, magari ditemi la vostra opinione,
Grazie


----------



## ScArsenal83 (18 Gennaio 2018)

Innanzitutto la domanda perchè dovrebbe scegliere me cancellala dalla testa...la domanda da porti è perchè dovrebbe scegliere un altro..e qui ci deve essere la tua risposta utilizzando le armi giuste per portarla da te.
Se è davvero quello che vuoi faglielo capire ...ti dirà no? pazienza non sarai ne il primo ne l'ultimo. Per quanto riquarda il tuo handicap credo che se anche a lei tu piaci non lo vedrà di certo come un ostacolo.
Non pensare ad altro pensa che tu sei un uomo lei una donna...punto...ti auguro che vada bene. Poi se dovesse andar male oh, meglio un giorno da leone che 100 da pecora no ?
Sapessi quanti no mi sono sentito dire io in 35 anni,ma alla fine quella giusta è arrivata e ci sto insieme da 7 anni ...quindi...forza e coraggio.
E comunque ricordati che l'unico amore che non cambierai mai e che non ti tradirà mai è il Milan


----------



## fdl68 (18 Gennaio 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto la domanda perchè dovrebbe scegliere me cancellala dalla testa...la domanda da porti è perchè dovrebbe scegliere un altro..e qui ci deve essere la tua risposta utilizzando le armi giuste per portarla da te.
> Se è davvero quello che vuoi faglielo capire ...ti dirà no? pazienza non sarai ne il primo ne l'ultimo. Per quanto riquarda il tuo handicap credo che se anche a lei tu piaci non lo vedrà di certo come un ostacolo.
> Non pensare ad altro pensa che tu sei un uomo lei una donna...punto...ti auguro che vada bene. Poi se dovesse andar male oh, meglio un giorno da leone che 100 da pecora no ?
> Sapessi quanti no mi sono sentito dire io in 35 anni,ma alla fine quella giusta è arrivata e ci sto insieme da 7 anni ...quindi...forza e coraggio.
> E comunque ricordati che l'unico amore che non cambierai mai e che non ti tradirà mai è il Milan



Grazie! in fondo si devo trovare il coraggio sono un po' timido, e devo avere più fiducia.. in fondo se Roque Junior ha vinto una champions, posso farcela  si il Milan non tradisce è vero!!


----------



## Il Genio (18 Gennaio 2018)

Vai tranquillo e, come suggerito precedentemente da ScArsenal83 qua sopra, dichiarati.
Se posso darti un consiglio, benché sia facile per chi non deve convivere con la tua situazione, levati dalla testa che se ci staranno o meno, dipenderà dalla tua situazione fisica.
Se lo sarà, credimi, meglio così perché chi non va oltre alla tua disabilità é una poveraccia, altrimenti avrai conquistato la ragazza dei tuoi sogni.
Di contro, se rifiuterà, continua ugualmente a frequentarla, avrà amiche alle quali magari piacerai più che a lei e succederà qualcosa.
Soprattutto fai capire a tutte che il birillo funziona egregiamente


----------



## fdl68 (18 Gennaio 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Vai tranquillo e, come suggerito precedentemente da ScArsenal83 qua sopra, dichiarati.
> Se posso darti un consiglio, benché sia facile per chi non deve convivere con la tua situazione, levati dalla testa che se ci staranno o meno, dipenderà dalla tua situazione fisica.
> Se lo sarà, credimi, meglio così perché chi non va oltre alla tua disabilità é una poveraccia, altrimenti avrai conquistato la ragazza dei tuoi sogni.
> Di contro, se rifiuterà, continua ugualmente a frequentarla, avrà amiche alle quali magari piacerai più che a lei e succederà qualcosa.
> Soprattutto fai capire a tutte che il birillo funziona egregiamente



Grazie, è che è difficile non pensare che la mia situazione non conta, visto che ahimè oggi si bada solo all'apparenza.. grazie per il tuo sostegno e i consigli,
si il birillo funziona molto bene


----------



## Il Genio (18 Gennaio 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> Grazie, è che è difficile non pensare che la mia situazione non conta, visto che ahimè oggi si bada solo all'apparenza.. grazie per il tuo sostegno e i consigli,
> si il birillo funziona molto bene



GRANDE!

So che non sono affari miei, ma com'è successo?


----------



## fdl68 (18 Gennaio 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> GRANDE!
> 
> So che non sono affari miei, ma com'è successo?



tranquillo, 
dalla nascita un problema durante il parto


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Gennaio 2018)

Olè per una volta non si parla di terzini 433 e soprattutto Kalinic 

Difficile esprimere opinioni o dare consigli, dovresti fidarti prima di tutto delle tue sensazioni e dei segnali che lei ti da. Se ti sembra interessata (se lo è lo percepisci ) devi chiederle di vedervi da soli, prima o poi. In un modo o in un altro bisogna esporsi... pensalo come un momento bello in sè, di quelli che colorano la vita, e non come un esame.

E non fingere, non recitare, se sei spontaneo e diretto è IMPOSSIBILE che una ragazza la prenda male e ancora di più che addirittura non ti rivolga più la parola! Magari non fare cose troppo sdolcinate, invitala semplicemente a vedervi da soli (anche in un'occasione informale non importa che andiate da Cracco ) e poi parlandoci in modo più profondo vedi come va.

Sulla tua condizione non mi permetto di dare consigli, però penso che la ragazza che ti farà felice non lo vedrà certamente come un problema. Da un certo punto di vista (lo dico con umiltà e rispetto) è una discriminante che potresti usare anche tu per capire chi merita o meno di popolare la tua vita 

Comunque in bocca al lupo! Innamorarsi è una delle cose più belle che esistano e che fanno la differenza tra vivere e sopravvivere, a prescindere da come vada a finire!

Poi oh al limite c'è sempre il rigore di Sheva a Manchester per consolarsi


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Gennaio 2018)

Fratello lanciati , tanto se poi per un qualsiasi motivo ti dovesse dire di si ti daresti del pirla per non averlo fatto prima se ti dovesse dire di no ti daresti del pirla per aver perso tempo dietro a una che non ti meritava. 

Lanciati e facci sapere . 

Comunque qui c'è l'esperto mondiale di storie incasinate : [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION]


----------



## __king george__ (18 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Fratello lanciati , tanto se poi per un qualsiasi motivo ti dovesse dire di si ti daresti del pirla per non averlo fatto prima se ti dovesse dire di no ti daresti del pirla per aver perso tempo dietro a una che non ti meritava.
> *
> Lanciati e facci sapere .
> 
> Comunque qui c'è l'esperto mondiale di storie incasinate : [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION]



mi piace questa mentalità...dovrò cercare di usarla più spesso anche io...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> ciao a tutti, se possibile amici rossoneri, vorrei raccontarvi la mia storia spero di non annoiarvi troppo:
> io purtroppo non ho mai avuto troppo successo con le ragazze, anche perchè essendo in sedia a rotelle, diciamo non attiro molto, anche se credetemi non faccio mai pesare il mio status e non cerco compassione o pietà.
> negli ultimi 8 mesi ho conosciuto una ragazza bellissima!!! io ho 33 anni lei 25.. oltre ad essere veramente bella ( assomiglia moltissimo all'attrice americana Alexandra Daddario, per capirsi ) ha un carattere eccezionale è simpatica e parlarci è un piacere, farla ridere è il top, quando ride mi sciolgo...
> il problema è che la vedo sempre sul suo lavoro fa la manicure infatti ho sempre delle mani curate come un pianista ahahah: pian piano ho conquistato la sua amicizia, si fida di me un mese fa seppur con altre persone siamo stati a cena,
> ...



Penso di aver capito il tuo stato d'animo: sei sospeso in un dolce limbo nel quale vivi il tuo innamoramento, combattuto nel dichiararti per timore che divenga un inferno o si tramuti in un paradiso.
Non tenere questo meraviglioso stato tutto per te, non idealizzare il tutto e soprattutto non ti accontentare .
E se fosse il momento giusto, la ragazza giusta e l'occasione giusta?
La vita è là fuori che ti aspetta.


----------



## Albijol (18 Gennaio 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> ciao a tutti, se possibile amici rossoneri, vorrei raccontarvi la mia storia spero di non annoiarvi troppo:
> io purtroppo non ho mai avuto troppo successo con le ragazze, anche perchè essendo in sedia a rotelle, diciamo non attiro molto, anche se credetemi non faccio mai pesare il mio status e non cerco compassione o pietà.
> negli ultimi 8 mesi ho conosciuto una ragazza bellissima!!! io ho 33 anni lei 25.. oltre ad essere veramente bella ( assomiglia moltissimo all'attrice americana Alexandra Daddario, per capirsi ) ha un carattere eccezionale è simpatica e parlarci è un piacere, farla ridere è il top, quando ride mi sciolgo...
> il problema è che la vedo sempre sul suo lavoro fa la manicure infatti ho sempre delle mani curate come un pianista ahahah: pian piano ho conquistato la sua amicizia, si fida di me un mese fa seppur con altre persone siamo stati a cena,
> ...



Usa il metodo Bill Cosby


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2018)

Ma solo io non c'ho mai capito una mazza in amore?..


----------



## fdl68 (18 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Olè per una volta non si parla di terzini 433 e soprattutto Kalinic
> 
> Difficile esprimere opinioni o dare consigli, dovresti fidarti prima di tutto delle tue sensazioni e dei segnali che lei ti da. Se ti sembra interessata (se lo è lo percepisci ) devi chiederle di vedervi da soli, prima o poi. In un modo o in un altro bisogna esporsi... pensalo come un momento bello in sè, di quelli che colorano la vita, e non come un esame.
> 
> ...



Grazie!!! si Sheva a Manchester alle brutte mi salva sempre


----------



## fdl68 (18 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fratello lanciati , tanto se poi per un qualsiasi motivo ti dovesse dire di si ti daresti del pirla per non averlo fatto prima se ti dovesse dire di no ti daresti del pirla per aver perso tempo dietro a una che non ti meritava.
> 
> Lanciati e facci sapere .
> 
> Comunque qui c'è l'esperto mondiale di storie incasinate : [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION]



Ahahah Grazie, tanto un Pirla lo sono già, si certo se vi fa piacere vi tengo aggiornati


----------



## fdl68 (18 Gennaio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Penso di aver capito il tuo stato d'animo: sei sospeso in un dolce limbo nel quale vivi il tuo innamoramento, combattuto nel dichiararti per timore che divenga un inferno o si tramuti in un paradiso.
> Non tenere questo meraviglioso stato tutto per te, non idealizzare il tutto e soprattutto non ti accontentare .
> E se fosse il momento giusto, la ragazza giusta e l'occasione giusta?
> La vita è là fuori che ti aspetta.



si esatto, anche perchè la mia storia precedente mi ha ferito molto


----------



## fdl68 (18 Gennaio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Usa il metodo Bill Cosby



sarebbe??


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Gennaio 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> si esatto, anche perchè la mia storia precedente mi ha ferito molto



Quindi sei ancora più forte! a me non piace dare consigli, solo ti dico quello che io farei: semplicemente farei di TUTTO per dimostrare a quella ragazza il mio amore incorrotto e incondizionato, ogni azione in ogni parola in ogni piccola cosa, gli darei un po' di tempo ma lei deve capire e poi SE SON ROSE FIORIRANNO...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> si esatto, anche perchè la mia storia precedente mi ha ferito molto



Sii te stesso, in tutto e per tutto, senza cercare di apparire ciò che non sei e non puoi essere.
In amore si soffre sempre purtroppo ma alla fine non c'è scelta : o vivi e soffri o non soffri ma sopravvivi.


----------



## wildfrank (18 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io non c'ho mai capito una mazza in amore?..



Ma chi è il tuo avatar?????????? Mittttico!!!!


----------



## elpacoderoma (18 Gennaio 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> ciao a tutti, se possibile amici rossoneri, vorrei raccontarvi la mia storia spero di non annoiarvi troppo:
> io purtroppo non ho mai avuto troppo successo con le ragazze, anche perchè essendo in sedia a rotelle, diciamo non attiro molto, anche se credetemi non faccio mai pesare il mio status e non cerco compassione o pietà.
> negli ultimi 8 mesi ho conosciuto una ragazza bellissima!!! io ho 33 anni lei 25.. oltre ad essere veramente bella ( assomiglia moltissimo all'attrice americana Alexandra Daddario, per capirsi ) ha un carattere eccezionale è simpatica e parlarci è un piacere, farla ridere è il top, quando ride mi sciolgo...
> il problema è che la vedo sempre sul suo lavoro fa la manicure infatti ho sempre delle mani curate come un pianista ahahah: pian piano ho conquistato la sua amicizia, si fida di me un mese fa seppur con altre persone siamo stati a cena,
> ...



Chi ti ha detto di lanciarti ha perfettamente ragione.
Ultimamente sto iniziando a provare quasi piacere quando prendo un palo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (18 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fratello lanciati , tanto se poi per un qualsiasi motivo ti dovesse dire di si ti daresti del pirla per non averlo fatto prima se ti dovesse dire di no ti daresti del pirla per aver perso tempo dietro a una che non ti meritava.
> 
> Lanciati e facci sapere .
> 
> Comunque qui c'è l'esperto mondiale di storie incasinate : [MENTION=1029]Gas[/MENTION]



Mi piace questa filosofia, mi ricorda un po' una massima di Italo Calvino che diceva: “_Prendete la vita con leggerezza, che leggerezza non è superficialità, ma planare sulle cose dall’alto, non avere macigni sul cuore_”. 

In questo senso, amico rossonero [MENTION=4087]fdl68[/MENTION], mi unisco a [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] nello spronarti a lanciarti. Essere innamorati è una bellissima sensazione, che va condivisa.. e non solo con noi del forum!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (18 Gennaio 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> ciao a tutti, se possibile amici rossoneri, vorrei raccontarvi la mia storia spero di non annoiarvi troppo:
> io purtroppo non ho mai avuto troppo successo con le ragazze, anche perchè essendo in sedia a rotelle, diciamo non attiro molto, anche se credetemi non faccio mai pesare il mio status e non cerco compassione o pietà.
> negli ultimi 8 mesi ho conosciuto una ragazza bellissima!!! io ho 33 anni lei 25.. oltre ad essere veramente bella ( assomiglia moltissimo all'attrice americana Alexandra Daddario, per capirsi ) ha un carattere eccezionale è simpatica e parlarci è un piacere, farla ridere è il top, quando ride mi sciolgo...
> il problema è che la vedo sempre sul suo lavoro fa la manicure infatti ho sempre delle mani curate come un pianista ahahah: pian piano ho conquistato la sua amicizia, si fida di me un mese fa seppur con altre persone siamo stati a cena,
> ...



Non sono la persona più adatta a dare consigli sentimentali, dal momento che sono una frana devastante ma posso dirti che è sbagliato, per te e per lei, tenerti quello che provi. Inoltre secondo me dovresti vivere una dichiarazione così come un’avventura, con incognite e paure che possono derivarne, ma bellissima; non capita molte volte nella vita di provare certe sensazioni e non esprimerle sarebbe veramente un peccato. Alcune persone non provano certe sensazioni neanche nell’arco di una vita, buttati! Pensi mica di essere il primo ad avere timore di un fallimento o di un rifiuto? Che la risposta sia positiva o negativa c’è un aspetto certo e sacrosanto: se non ci provi sbagli. Parti da qui e costruisci tutto, sono più che sicuro che hai molto da offrire, di certo non meno di altri dal momento che siamo tutti diversi e che non esistono standard o modelli predefiniti in tal senso.
E quando pensi che possa essere difficile o improbabile ricordati che Zaccardo è campione del mondo, Brocchi ha vinto due Champions League e la Juve è stata in B: i desideri si avverano e direi che il tuo è infinitamente più realizzabile dei fatti elencati. Ma solo se non li si lascia chiusi da qualche parte.


----------



## Il Genio (19 Gennaio 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> tranquillo,
> dalla nascita un problema durante il parto



Mi spiace davvero. Ti abbraccio forte


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2018)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Ma chi è il tuo avatar?????????? Mittttico!!!!



David Gilmour, mentre esegue "High Hopes" a Pompei


----------



## wildfrank (19 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> David Gilmour, mentre esegue "High Hopes" a Pompei



Con quella tecnica di esecuzione a me fa morire ""Comfortably numb"....


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2018)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Con quella tecnica di esecuzione a me fa morire ""Comfortably numb"....



Comfortably numb è il massimo picco dei Pink, senza dubbio..ma high hopes è la mia preferita..il live di Pompei è stato un qualcosa di eccezionale, irripetibile..e quando l'ho visto sedersi alla steel guitar mi ha ricordato un vecchio artigiano intento a creare la sua arte..mito assoluto!


----------



## fdl68 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Grazie a tutti per le vostre riposte e consigli!! siete molto gentili, ho un aggiornamento!! ieri ci siamo scritti io e lei, lei mi ha mandato un messaggio chiedendomi anche notizie di mia mamma che mercoledì ha fatto un piccolo intervento ad una mano, inoltre mi ha scritto che vuole vedermi presto, niente di che, ma è stata molto carina


----------



## fdl68 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Grazie! un abbraccio, fratello rossonero @ilgenio


----------



## Milanforever63 (19 Gennaio 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> ciao a tutti, se possibile amici rossoneri, vorrei raccontarvi la mia storia spero di non annoiarvi troppo:
> io purtroppo non ho mai avuto troppo successo con le ragazze, anche perchè essendo in sedia a rotelle, diciamo non attiro molto, anche se credetemi non faccio mai pesare il mio status e non cerco compassione o pietà.
> negli ultimi 8 mesi ho conosciuto una ragazza bellissima!!! io ho 33 anni lei 25.. oltre ad essere veramente bella ( assomiglia moltissimo all'attrice americana Alexandra Daddario, per capirsi ) ha un carattere eccezionale è simpatica e parlarci è un piacere, farla ridere è il top, quando ride mi sciolgo...
> il problema è che la vedo sempre sul suo lavoro fa la manicure infatti ho sempre delle mani curate come un pianista ahahah: pian piano ho conquistato la sua amicizia, si fida di me un mese fa seppur con altre persone siamo stati a cena,
> ...



capisco esattamente cosa provi . a me è successo in passato ed è andata male ... nel senso che non sono riuscito ad andare oltre una generica amicizia .. beh ti posso dire che anche se sono stato male lo rifarei senza se e senza ma ... sia per le sensazioni sia per non avere il rimorso, questo sì imperdonabile, di non aver giocato la partita ... Ti auguro ogni bene e di fare centro !!!!


----------



## fdl68 (19 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> capisco esattamente cosa provi . a me è successo in passato ed è andata male ... nel senso che non sono riuscito ad andare oltre una generica amicizia .. beh ti posso dire che anche se sono stato male lo rifarei senza se e senza ma ... sia per le sensazioni sia per non avere il rimorso, questo sì imperdonabile, di non aver giocato la partita ... Ti auguro ogni bene e di fare centro !!!!



Esatto, ti ringrazio e spero di fare centro !! sarebbe un Gol importante come quelli di Pippo ad Atene


----------



## Il Genio (22 Gennaio 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> Grazie! un abbraccio, fratello rossonero @ilgenio



Grazie a te fratello, non dimenticare di aggiornarci


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Gennaio 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti per le vostre riposte e consigli!! siete molto gentili, ho un aggiornamento!! ieri ci siamo scritti io e lei, lei mi ha mandato un messaggio chiedendomi anche notizie di mia mamma che mercoledì ha fatto un piccolo intervento ad una mano, inoltre mi ha scritto che vuole vedermi presto, niente di che, ma è stata molto carina



Bene! Ma consiglio pratico generale: cerca di affrontare il "dunque" prima possibile, senza troppa corrispondenza o messaggi neutri, o rischi la "zona amicizia" che non è mai piacevole se senti qualcosa di più


----------



## Gas (22 Gennaio 2018)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> capisco esattamente cosa provi . a me è successo in passato ed è andata male ... nel senso che non sono riuscito ad andare oltre una generica amicizia .. beh ti posso dire che anche se sono stato male lo rifarei senza se e senza ma ... sia per le sensazioni sia per non avere il rimorso, questo sì imperdonabile, di non aver giocato la partita ... Ti auguro ogni bene e di fare centro !!!!



Non so se sono la persona giusta per dare consigli d'amore vista la mia storia ma ci provo lo stesso.

Buttati, buttati e buttati.

Sai perchè ? Perchè se non ci provi l'unica certezza è che il tuo sogno non si può avverare.
Perchè se non ci provi fra tanti anni sarai ancora li a pensare "Chissà se avrebbe funzionato".
Perchè se lei "Reagisce male" allora potrai sentirti sollevato perchè quel che avrai perso non è in fondo un granché.
Provaci perchè se va male magari imparerai a riconoscere meglio i segnali giusti in futuro.
Provaci perchè se va bene sarai felice !

Da quel che scrivi mi pari un po' come me, molto empatico, troppo empatico.

Mi permetto di fare un piccolo parallelo con la mia "storia", ho 40 anni, separato e due figli che tengo con me a settimane alterne (in un certo senso questo è il mio handicap se me lo consenti) e mi ero innamorato perdutamente di una ragazza 12 anni più giovane di me, laureata, due master, un bel lavoro e di una bellezza che per me metà delle vincitrici di miss Italia dovrebbero solo allacciarle le scarpe.
Ecco, io ci ho creduto, ci ho creduto tanto e nel corso di due anni questa ragazza ci ha iniziato a pensare seriamente, abbiamo avuto una piccola relazione. Alla fine, è finita (Ma io non mollerò mai, è la donna della mia vita).

Ma io sono felice di averci provato, io so che non mi dovrò mai dire "Magari mi avrebbe detto di si". Ho fatto tutto quel che potevo, non è andata ? Ok ma intanto per mesi ho avuto una relazione con quella che per me è la donna della mia vita, ho fatto l'amore con la donna che amavo. Sono stato felice.

Provaci.


----------



## zlatan (22 Gennaio 2018)

Da vecchio 50enne, non posso che confermarti quello che ti hanno detto tutti: buttati, buttati e buttati. Niente può essere peggio di un rimorso per non averci provato, neanche il rifiuto. Cioè mi spiego, il rifiuto è brutto bruttissimo, ma superata la delusione (e la si supera fidati), poi sei pronto per un nuovo tentativo. 
Se non ti butti non saprai mai e questo è devastante. E te lo dice uno che nella vita si è buttato pochissime volte, e quindi è vissuto sempre con il pensiero fisso chissà se mi avesse detto di si.. Ma la mia timidezza mi ha fatto rischiare pochissime volte, e quindi la mia vita è piena di " Se ci avessi provato con quella o con quell'altra quel giorno lì chissò come sarebbe andata." 
In bocca al lupo..


----------



## fdl68 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Grazie a te fratello, non dimenticare di aggiornarci



Grazie, si vi terrò aggiornati mercoledì la vedo


----------



## fdl68 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene! Ma consiglio pratico generale: cerca di affrontare il "dunque" prima possibile, senza troppa corrispondenza o messaggi neutri, o rischi la "zona amicizia" che non è mai piacevole se senti qualcosa di più



grazie, hai ragione devo buttarmi il prima possibile


----------



## fdl68 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non so se sono la persona giusta per dare consigli d'amore vista la mia storia ma ci provo lo stesso.
> 
> Buttati, buttati e buttati.
> 
> ...



mi avevano accennato in una risposta precedente di una tua storia tormentata, comunque sei un grande!! non mollerò neanch'io e ti auguro che questa ragazza speciale possa rientrare nella tua vita


----------



## fdl68 (22 Gennaio 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Da vecchio 50enne, non posso che confermarti quello che ti hanno detto tutti: buttati, buttati e buttati. Niente può essere peggio di un rimorso per non averci provato, neanche il rifiuto. Cioè mi spiego, il rifiuto è brutto bruttissimo, ma superata la delusione (e la si supera fidati), poi sei pronto per un nuovo tentativo.
> Se non ti butti non saprai mai e questo è devastante. E te lo dice uno che nella vita si è buttato pochissime volte, e quindi è vissuto sempre con il pensiero fisso chissà se mi avesse detto di si.. Ma la mia timidezza mi ha fatto rischiare pochissime volte, e quindi la mia vita è piena di " Se ci avessi provato con quella o con quell'altra quel giorno lì chissò come sarebbe andata."
> In bocca al lupo..



Crepi il lupo Fratello, anche io devo battere la timidezza e magari fare un goal come il tuo avatar!!  io nel 1984 avevo pochi mesi, ma il volo di Hatley è storia!!


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Gennaio 2018)

Chi non lotta ha già perso!
Un grande in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Gas (22 Gennaio 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> mi avevano accennato in una risposta precedente di una tua storia tormentata, comunque sei un grande!! non mollerò neanch'io e ti auguro che questa ragazza speciale possa rientrare nella tua vita



Grazie. Sai che mi ha riscritto mentre scrivevo il messaggio per te ?


----------



## fdl68 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Chi non lotta ha già perso!
> Un grande in bocca al lupo!



Crepi il lupo, lotterò come Rino Gattuso


----------



## fdl68 (22 Gennaio 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Grazie. Sai che mi ha riscritto mentre scrivevo il messaggio per te ?



dai che bello!! sono contento per te, speriamo di portarci fortuna a vicenda!!! forza fratello Rossonero!!


----------



## Gas (24 Gennaio 2018)

Hai fatto qualche nuova mossa ?
Quando pensi di rivelarti ?


----------



## fdl68 (24 Gennaio 2018)

vorrei lanciarmi presto, avevo pensato di invitarla ad uscire per parlare, ma oggi una sua collega mi ha smontato... dicendo: è vero ti piace, ma se ti proponi, e non le interessa la imbarazzi, poi la devi rivedere e lei sarebbe in difficoltà.. so che son discorsi inutili, che non vengono direttamente da lei, ma comunque mi amareggiano molto, questo voler sbarrarmi la strada


----------



## sacchino (24 Gennaio 2018)

Quoto tutto


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> vorrei lanciarmi presto, avevo pensato di invitarla ad uscire per parlare, ma oggi una sua collega mi ha smontato... dicendo: è vero ti piace, ma se ti proponi, e non le interessa la imbarazzi, poi la devi rivedere e lei sarebbe in difficoltà.. so che son discorsi inutili, che non vengono direttamente da lei, ma comunque mi amareggiano molto, questo voler sbarrarmi la strada



Ti auguro tutto il meglio...
una cosa però attento a parlarne con persone che sono in qualche modo vicine a lei prima di averne parlato direttamente con lei; lo so che potrebbero aiutarti o consigliarti, ma potrebbero anche parlarne con lei a tua insaputa, o farle capire qualcosa, insomma rovinarti l'effetto sorpresa (nel bene o nel male)

Dico così in generale, magari in questo caso questa è solo una collega che non ha altri rapporti con lei 

Per il resto non aver paura! Vai!


----------



## Gas (24 Gennaio 2018)

Secondo te questa sua collega potrebbe aver parlato già sapendo quel che pensa lei ?


----------



## fdl68 (24 Gennaio 2018)

grazie!! spero tu abbia ragione e grazie per il consiglio [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION]


----------



## fdl68 (24 Gennaio 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Secondo te questa sua collega potrebbe aver parlato già sapendo quel che pensa lei ?



è quello che temo amico mio, mi sento triste stasera


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Secondo te questa sua collega potrebbe aver parlato già sapendo quel che pensa lei ?





fdl68 ha scritto:


> è quello che temo amico mio, mi sento triste stasera



eh dipende se è solo collega o amica... questo tuo citare l'intervento della collega mi puzzava strano... non per fare un torto a te... ma semplicemente di ste cose le donne ne parlano molto più spesso di quanto noi faremmo tra uomini e più di quanto immaginiamo

comunque sì sono convinto che per parlarne con una sua amica/collega, tanto valeva che ti dichiaravi subito a lei


----------



## fdl68 (25 Gennaio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> eh dipende se è solo collega o amica... questo tuo citare l'intervento della collega mi puzzava strano... non per fare un torto a te... ma semplicemente di ste cose le donne ne parlano molto più spesso di quanto noi faremmo tra uomini e più di quanto immaginiamo
> 
> comunque sì sono convinto che per parlarne con una sua amica/collega, tanto valeva che ti dichiaravi subito a lei



si Magari non dovevo parlarne con la collega/amica, ma il mio vero timore è che lei abbia capito, non le interesso, e che abbia messo le mani avanti per interposta persona 
Ps scusate il termine interposta.. di default avevo scritto interm....a


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Gennaio 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> si Magari non dovevo parlarne con la collega/amica, ma il mio vero timore è che lei abbia capito, non le interesso, e che abbia messo le mani avanti per interposta persona
> Ps scusate il termine interposta.. di default avevo scritto interm....a



se ha capito qualcosa e non è interessata, noterai inevitabilmente un cambio di comportamento nei tuoi confronti credo


----------



## fdl68 (25 Gennaio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se ha capito qualcosa e non è interessata, noterai inevitabilmente un cambio di comportamento nei tuoi confronti credo



mi auguro di no, anche perchè mi farebbe male essere scartato a priori


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Gennaio 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> mi auguro di no, anche perchè mi farebbe male essere scartato a priori


Tu glielo devi dire al più presto anche per toglierti dalla testa tutti questi dubbi, o la va o la spacca


----------



## fdl68 (25 Gennaio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tu glielo devi dire al più presto anche per toglierti dalla testa tutti questi dubbi, o la va o la spacca



Esatto!! per restare in tema calcistico come un calcio di rigore, grazie per la tua pazienza e per i consigli davvero


----------



## fdl68 (5 Febbraio 2018)

piccolo aggiornamento: nel Paese fanno in un teatro una festa di carnevale, per cui trovare un biglietto è impossibile.. che è in confronto trovare un biglietto per una Finale di Champions è uno scherzo  lei ieri pubblicò un post su facebook dove chiedeva se qualcuno avesse un biglietto da vendere, io mi sono proposto oggi di persona le ho detto che io potrei trovarlo, e se le fa piacere magari sabato sera potremmo andare a cena


----------



## fdl68 (20 Febbraio 2018)

ciao a tutti!! aggiornamento, sono uscito con lei a cena magari non è come me l'aspettavo, nel senso che mi dice che sono piacevole, molto intelligente e tanti complimenti, ma la sento un po' a disagio a "gestire" la mia condizione, faccio un esempio pratico, mi aiutava a sfilare il giubbotto e mi chiedeva se mi faceva male e poi mi chiedeva se era tutto ok in generale, ma soprattutto è stata sincera quando mi ha detto che ha in ballo un altro pretedente.. un palestrato fighetto alla moda.. e io ero lì che mi disperavo come quando vedo Kalinic sottoporta  ma nel parlare, tocchiamo scherzando degli argomenti.. hot... lei ad un certo punto un po' imbarazzata mi fa, "non so come dirtelo.. mi sento scema.... cioè tu...." e io beffardo: " si.. funziona a meraviglia!! certo niente posizioni del Kamasutra..." e dopo che ha finto di ridere mi guarda con un sguardo d'Appetito  che poco prima aveva riservato alla Tagliata di manzo, magari Amici Rossoneri non sarà la mia futura moglie, ma se trovo il modo e il luogo giusto, una bella e sana sc....ata perchè no?  in fondo anche se purtroppo tanta gente pensa il contrario sono un ragazzo normale e la figa me gusta mucho  e poi da "povero disabile" potrei dire a qualche ottuso che mi serve come fisioterapia ahahahahah :-D un abbraccio a tutti


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Febbraio 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> ciao a tutti!! aggiornamento, sono uscito con lei a cena magari non è come me l'aspettavo, nel senso che mi dice che sono piacevole, molto intelligente e tanti complimenti, ma la sento un po' a disagio a "gestire" la mia condizione, faccio un esempio pratico, mi aiutava a sfilare il giubbotto e mi chiedeva se mi faceva male e poi mi chiedeva se era tutto ok in generale, ma soprattutto è stata sincera quando mi ha detto che ha in ballo un altro pretedente.. un palestrato fighetto alla moda.. e io ero lì che mi disperavo come quando vedo Kalinic sottoporta  ma nel parlare, tocchiamo scherzando degli argomenti.. hot... lei ad un certo punto un po' imbarazzata mi fa, "non so come dirtelo.. mi sento scema.... cioè tu...." e io beffardo: " si.. funziona a meraviglia!! certo niente posizioni del Kamasutra..." e dopo che ha finto di ridere mi guarda con un sguardo d'Appetito  che poco prima aveva riservato alla Tagliata di manzo, magari Amici Rossoneri non sarà la mia futura moglie, ma se trovo il modo e il luogo giusto, una bella e sana sc....ata perchè no?  in fondo anche se purtroppo tanta gente pensa il contrario sono un ragazzo normale e la figa me gusta mucho  e poi da "povero disabile"potrei dire a qualche ottuso che mi serve come fisioterapia ahahahahah :-D un abbraccio a tutti


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> ciao a tutti!! aggiornamento, sono uscito con lei a cena magari non è come me l'aspettavo, nel senso che mi dice che sono piacevole, molto intelligente e tanti complimenti, ma la sento un po' a disagio a "gestire" la mia condizione, faccio un esempio pratico, mi aiutava a sfilare il giubbotto e mi chiedeva se mi faceva male e poi mi chiedeva se era tutto ok in generale, ma soprattutto è stata sincera quando mi ha detto che ha in ballo un altro pretedente.. un palestrato fighetto alla moda.. e io ero lì che mi disperavo come quando vedo Kalinic sottoporta  ma nel parlare, tocchiamo scherzando degli argomenti.. hot... lei ad un certo punto un po' imbarazzata mi fa, "non so come dirtelo.. mi sento scema.... cioè tu...." e io beffardo: " si.. funziona a meraviglia!! certo niente posizioni del Kamasutra..." e dopo che ha finto di ridere mi guarda con un sguardo d'Appetito  che poco prima aveva riservato alla Tagliata di manzo, magari Amici Rossoneri non sarà la mia futura moglie, ma se trovo il modo e il luogo giusto, una bella e sana sc....ata perchè no?  in fondo anche se purtroppo tanta gente pensa il contrario sono un ragazzo normale e la figa me gusta mucho  e poi da "povero disabile" potrei dire a qualche ottuso che mi serve come fisioterapia ahahahahah :-D un abbraccio a tutti



Bravo, non perderti d'animo. E in bocca al lupo.


----------



## fdl68 (20 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bravo, non perderti d'animo. E in bocca al lupo.



Crepi il lupo, amico, vediamo che succede alle brutte spero di divertirmi almeno un po'  grazie anche a [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION]


----------



## fdl68 (7 Aprile 2018)

aggiornamento:
io e lei ci frequentiamo, non fisso come spererei, ma tra alti e bassi ci vediamo, io lascio correre le cose, non voglio forzarla, ma quando stiamo insieme io sono felice davvero


----------



## camtut22 (7 Aprile 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> aggiornamento:
> io e lei ci frequentiamo, non fisso come spererei, ma tra alti e bassi ci vediamo, io lascio correre le cose, non voglio forzarla, ma quando stiamo insieme io sono felice davvero



Ciao, sono veramente contento per te, nella vita la felicità bisogna conquistarla e bisogna rischiare al momento giusto. Ti ammiro molto, dimostri una grande forza e voglia di vivere. 
Un abbraccio


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Aprile 2018)

fdl68 ha scritto:


> aggiornamento:
> io e lei ci frequentiamo, non fisso come spererei, ma tra alti e bassi ci vediamo, io lascio correre le cose, non voglio forzarla, ma quando stiamo insieme io sono felice davvero


Importante che tutto sia finito bene. 

Sono felice per te


----------



## fdl68 (8 Aprile 2018)

camtut22 ha scritto:


> Ciao, sono veramente contento per te, nella vita la felicità bisogna conquistarla e bisogna rischiare al momento giusto. Ti ammiro molto, dimostri una grande forza e voglia di vivere.
> Un abbraccio



grazie!!! sei gentile, un abbraccio


----------



## fdl68 (8 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Importante che tutto sia finito bene.
> 
> Sono felice per te



grazie!! per ora si sembra la via giusta, anche se molte cose si devono sistemare comunque vi terrò aggiornati


----------

